# Steelseries 3H vs 3H VR - Whats the difference?



## P1n3apqlExpr3ss (Jun 26, 2011)

Title says it all

P1n3apqlExpr3ss


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 27, 2011)

I don't think anybody knows because there isn't any information available.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 27, 2011)

Can't find the 3H version in their website, there are only the 3H USB and the 3H VR, the first connects using USB and the second through your standard audio in/audio out.


----------



## AppleB (Jul 11, 2011)

difference is that the 3Hvr has volume control on the cord - the 3H normally doesnt  (my friend has this headset)


----------

